# [ATI ?] corruption graphique quand je bouge des fenetres

## Trevoke

J'ai fait une mise a jour systeme il y a un mois environ et j'ai decouvert un probleme. Je pense que c'est avec les drivers ATI..

Quand je deplace une fenetre, le contenu disparait et devient juste gris. Je dois deplacer ma souris par-dessus pour voir le contenu reapparaitre petit a petit. Je ne sais pas trop quoi chercher pour resoudre ce probleme..

Quelqu'un a une idee?

.. Saloperie, ca vient de me le faire quand j'ai utilise la molette pour trouver 'submit'.

----------

## Gaby

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si c'est comme chez moi mais depuis quelques temps (plusieurs mois) et avec le driver radeon, j'ai des pique de charge de X pendant quelques secondes. En général ça me fait ça avec Firefox (défilement d'ascenseurs, changement de page, ...) et ça me fait un gros lag sur la machine. Suivant les cas ça me fait un micro plantage de Firefox et je m'en rends compte par l'effet de compiz qui grise les fenêtres des processus plantés (c'est peut être ton cas aussi ?)

Je n'ai pas vraiment cherché la cause par manque de temps et je ne sais pas trop ce qui peut me faire ça ...

A voir si tu retrouve dans mes symptômes ...

Gaby

----------

## USTruck

Et passer au driver libre ? 

Je dois avouer que depuis que je suis passer au libre j'ai moins de problème.

----------

## Trevoke

Je pourrais passer au libre, en effet. Radeonhd, c'est ca? Je voulais essayer de jouer a EQ2 mais bon .. Au temps que je puisse utiliser mon ordi  :Smile: 

Je vais essayer et vous dire si ca marche, mais c'est pas vraiment une solution  :Smile: 

----------

## USTruck

Re-Bonjour,

Perso, j'ai utiliser radeon.

----------

## geekounet

Prend plutôt radeon tout court que radeonhd, il est plus stable, plus complet et plus propre (et il supporte bien sur les Radeon HD, on se basant sur les specs du driver radeonhd), le second est une horreur sans nom et ne fonctionne pas très bien.  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

@Trevoke, est-tu toujours en testing, car les pilotes proprio de ATI sont assez compliqué à faire fonctionner avec une version de Xorg-server, par contre si tu est en testing, ça doit être un bug du ati-drivers.

As-tu modifié ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf pour activer des fonctions particulières au niveau du driver ATI, j'ai déjà eu des corruptions de fenêtre lorsque j'avais activé des trucs dans mon xorg.conf.

----------

